# Looking for diet critique



## ddzc (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I got this from a bodybuilder a while ago and looking for critique and modifications to it.

A. Not putting on any size or losing fat
B. Weight is pretty much stagnant in the upper 180s
C. It's super expensive

I want the pros to take a look at it and make some adjustments.  I'm not sure if it's possible to change things around (nutrient timing) which benefits fat loss.  One critical thing I remember is from Bpak when he suggests to never have carbs for breakfast bc your bodies in a fat burning state and it's more efficient to keep it that way, so I don't really have carbs for breakfast.

I'm spending a lot on food, $800-900 a month, not sure if I can modify it so I spend less.

I want to lean muscle size, lots of size, but I also have a nasty stomach to get rid of.  I have a messed up body, small, with a stomach.  I'm 5'10" in the upper 180s.

Meal 1 - 6-8oz lean steak, 2 breakfast beef pork sausages, 1.5 cups brocolli
Meal 2 - Tuna sandwich with flax quinoi wholegrain bread, 1.5 cups veges
Meal 3 - 150-180g Chicken, 1-1.5 cups Rice or Baked Potato, 1.5 cups veges
Meal 4 - 150g fish Salmon, 1 cup rice, veges
Pre workout - N.O Fury
Gym
Post workout - 50g protein shake, bagel
Meal 5 - 0% greek yogurt - veges

I hit the gym late, 8pm usually.

If anyone recommends good supplements for muscle...I need to place an order today or tomorrow for protein.

End result is to gain muscle size bc I feel scrawny but at the same time I want to make adjustments so I can lose a bit of fat too, my stomach is getting disgusting a little.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Spongy (Feb 1, 2015)

Welcome to the board!  Whoever told you no carbs in the morning is absolutely out of their mind and has no understanding of human biology.  I honestly believe you are not getting in enough calories.  What days do you workout and what is your training like?  Also, do you use one diet for every day?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2015)

Skinny-Fat is a combination of diet and lifting... A lot of guys doing too much cardio trying to burn fat off will wind up looking like that.

I think most likely you are not eating enough combined with not lifting heavy enough.  Tell us about your training


----------



## ddzc (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome   I got the breakfast theory from bpak - Ben Pakulski
I can add some oatmeal to my breakfast.  I usually have cachews too.  I want to add more food but I'm spending 800 a mth on food right now, it's gonna kill the bank unless I juggle foods around, eliminate and add maybe?

My diet is pretty much the same every day.  I used to do a body part per day, 4-5 days a week for years (which hasn't helped) but I've increased the intensity.  I usually just train 7 days straight with a day off in between that.  No cardio.

My routine is something like this:

Day 1 - Ches and Bis
Day 2 - Legs and Calves
Day 3 - Back and Tris
Day 4 - Shoulders, Abs

I try and do this straight to get the most out of my workouts.  Mon-Thur, Fri back to Day 1 and continue.

I can post the regimen also but I lift really heavy except for Chest.  I increase a lot of tension with machines and excercies I can work with.  I have a front shoulder injury, 10 years now which isn't repairable.  It only effects lifting heavy for chest, a little shoulders also.


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 1, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Skinny-Fat is a combination of diet and lifting... A lot of guys doing too much cardio trying to burn fat off will wind up looking like that.
> 
> I think most likely you are not eating enough combined with not lifting heavy enough.  Tell us about your training



Agreed. Coming from someone who was skinny-fat until about 18yo; Heavy compound lifts & bodyweight exercises done in circuit will get you ripped


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 1, 2015)

ddzc said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome   I got the breakfast theory from bpak - Ben Pakulski
> I can add some oatmeal to my breakfast.  I usually have cachews too.  I want to add more food but I'm spending 800 a mth on food right now, it's gonna kill the bank unless I juggle foods around, eliminate and add maybe?
> 
> My diet is pretty much the same every day.  I used to do a body part per day, 4-5 days a week for years (which hasn't helped) but I've increased the intensity.  I usually just train 7 days straight with a day off in between that.  No cardio.
> ...


Well it's tough to help you cause you are Canadien and I don't know food costs up there. I have heard chicken is outrageously expensive. Substitute it for cheaper ingredients... seafood may be less expensive like scallops mussels etc...


----------



## stonetag (Feb 2, 2015)

Spongy said:


> Welcome to the board!  Whoever told you no carbs in the morning is absolutely out of their mind and has no understanding of human biology.  I honestly believe you are not getting in enough calories.  What days do you workout and what is your training like?  Also, do you use one diet for every day?



I don't honestly know how a person can function through out the day without carbs in the morning, sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 2, 2015)

If you got that diet from a bodybiulder than he doesnt seem to bright. Carbs right away in the am are best to take advantage of the natural insulin spike. 

Also your diet looks like to much breads...i would def get rid of those or switch to ezekiel and limit yourself n how much you intake in a day


----------



## Rip (Feb 2, 2015)

My take:
You could probably do without sausage and stick with lean protein sources. (That's just me)
Also, Your 1st meal should contain plenty of complex carbs. Break-FAST and Post workout are two times when your body needs the carbs and won't convert them to fat. He might mean not to eat before an early morning cardio session, but I would definitely eat carbs for break-fast(the most important meal of the day, other than post workout)
Everything else looks good. 




ddzc said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I got this from a bodybuilder a while ago and looking for critique and modifications to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rip (Feb 2, 2015)

I agree with everyone here. I do what Cobra Strike said with Ezekiel, but only in the spring and summer. I'm still real cut, even though I include whole grain breads. If i'm trying to get shredded I stick to Ezekiel for bread.


Rip said:


> My take:
> You could probably do without sausage and stick with lean protein sources. (That's just me)
> Also, Your 1st meal should contain plenty of complex carbs. Break-FAST and Post workout are two times when your body needs the carbs and won't convert them to fat. He might mean not to eat before an early morning cardio session, but I would definitely eat carbs for break-fast(the most important meal of the day, other than post workout)
> Everything else looks good.


----------



## ddzc (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the responses.

Here's the video regarding breakfast, wouldn't mind hearing your insight - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4e5NhUCAJE

I always questioned a bagel after workout with my protein shake, should I substitute that with something else? On the weekends I hit the gym early so I have brocolli, rice and chicken with in an hour (protein shake right after the workout).

I don't mind adding oats to my breakfast with everything else.  The grocery stores here don't have the Ezekiel break, but I'll take another look.  I have the tuna sandwich in between breakfast and lunch bc its simple and fast, I can have it while working.  Anyone have any quick meals to substitute it with? 

I'm in Atlantic Canada, everything here is super expensive, the veges, the meats, you name it.  I just spent $250 and it will only last me a week.  I was wrong about 800 a mth, it's actually close to 1k a mth!

I forgot to add, I also have almonds during meal 2.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 3, 2015)

ddzc said:


> Thanks a lot for the responses.
> 
> Here's the video regarding breakfast, wouldn't mind hearing your insight - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4e5NhUCAJE
> 
> ...



There's some decent info in that video but some stuff is off the mark. For example, he correctly states there's no need to eat carbs with breakfast. It's a personal choice. He incorrectly states though that eating carbs at bfast inhibits fat loss. Furthermore there is no specific reason to eat bfast (I mean a meal in the morning when you wake up, not a meal that breaks your fast). Again it boils down to personal preference and what you feel better doing. 

Bagels are carbs. You can have them post workout or you can skip them. You can have carbs immediately post workout or not. You can do dextrose, waxy maize, oats, rice, bread, or any other carb source if you do want carbs. The name of the food matters very little to body composition but can affect performance metrics. Find what works best in your specific case.


----------



## ddzc (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey guys,

I finally found a bit of time in my busy life to try and calculate everything.  I made small changes to the diet and I have calculated all of the numbers with calorieking.  I was wondering if anyone can give some tips based on the numbers, any advice on adjustments to any of the meals throughout the day.  With this diet, I'm just maintining my fat, not cutting and also not putting on any size or muscle, just stagnant.

Thanks

Total: 

CAL:3628	
FAT: 80.1 
CARBS: 473.3	
PROTEIN: 300.5

Details:

Meal 1
6-8oz Sirloin Fast Fry Steaks - 532 Calories/35.8 Fat/0g Carb/48.9g
1.5 cups brocolli - 82 Calories/1g Fat/16.8g Carbs/5.6g Protein
2/3 cup oatmeal - 240 Cal/4g Fat/40g carbs/8g protein

Meal 2
Tuna sandwich with flax quinoi wholegrain bread
Tuna - 140 Cal/2g Fat/0g carb/32g Protein
Bread - 260 Cal/5g Fat/42g Carb/12g Protein
1.5 cups veges/bell peppers - 34 Cal, 0.3 g fat, 7.9g Carb, 1.5g Protein
Almonds 

Meal 3 - 
150-180g Chicken - 176 Cal/2g Fat/0g Carb/36.9G Protein
1-1.5 cups wholegrain Rice or Baked Potato - 640 Cal/4g Fat/140g Carb/16g Pro
1.5 cups veges - 82 Calories/1g Fat/16.8g Carbs/5.6g Protein

Meal 4 
150g fish Salmon - 309 Cal/18.5 Fat/0g Carbs/33.2 Protein
3/4 cup rice - 480 Cal/3g Fat/105 Carb/12g Protein
1.5 cups veges/bell peppers - 34 Cal, 0.3 g fat, 7.9g Carb, 1.5g Protein

Pre workout - N.O Fury - 80 cal, 15g carbs
Gym
Post workout - 50g protein shake, 
Bagel - 250 Cal/2.5g Fat/47g Carbs/9g Protein
Banana - 105 Cal/0.4g Fat/27g Carbs/1.3g Protein

Meal 5
0% greek yogurt - 250g - 150 Cal/0g Fat/25.5G Protein
Veges - 1.5 cups veges - 34 Cal, 0.3 g fat, 7.9g Carb, 1.5g Protein


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 5, 2015)

I think you need to pick a direction of where you're trying to go. do you place more value on leaning out or building muscle?


Also how long have you been keeping track of your diet? Have you always done high carbs? I know for me I do well on low carbs, but I also have buddy currently bulking who goes through 10lb bags of rice like they're nothing and has stayed pretty lean. 


In terms of getting the cost down on your grocery bill - swap out the steak for whole eggs - and I would swap out the greek yogurt for cottage cheese or just a casein shake


----------



## ddzc (Apr 5, 2015)

Well, these days I place more value on building muscle but I always pack on fat instead, which is why I wanted to re-evaluate my diet.  I've tried leaning out and every time I do, I just get slim and scrawny with no size or muscle.  When I lean out, I just drop some carbs from all meals and I drop weight fast.  I have a fast metabolism and lose weight at an extremely rapid rate.  For eg, if I don't follow this diet I'll easily drop 5 lbs per week and turn in to a stick.  To get rid of all my fat, with an intense workout regimen and clean diet, I need to hit 160lbs but I hated the way I look.  I'm trying to master my diet to add muscle and get rid of the fat.

I've actually been on diet regimens and been keeping track of it for a good 8-9 yrs now, believe it or not.  Without bsing, I follow the diet a good 80-85% of the week, sometimes I go to the bar for a drink, weekends I'm usually away so I don't pack and eat every single meal on a Sat or Sun, but I'm very consistent.  I want to try and focus on hitting it 100% week after week.  My gym and workout routine is steady, I go a minimum of 5 days per week, usually aim for 6 days.

I wouldn't mind cutting the carbs for breakfast again...still thinking about the Bpak theory behind.  Do you guys think the diet needs more protein? How about nutrient timing, does everything look good?

Thanks for the tips on cutting the bill down, out here in the Atlantic coast the prices are just insane, almost everything is pricy.  I try to swap the salmon with talapia, saves me a bit of cash there.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Apr 5, 2015)

In my opinion, it sounds like maybe you don't know how to workout properly to build muscle. You might just be maintaining and the excess food is turning to fat. I did notice your doing bis with chest. And back and tris. Generally chest and tri work because you activate your triceps and back you activate your bis. Post up what a typical workout consists of


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 6, 2015)

Honestly brother I would keep the oats in the AM. I like to keep meals pretty balanced in terms of fats and carbs. And I think you could use more quality fats. You could something like this:


Meal #1 small bowl (0.5 cup dry) of oatmeal + 20g whey mixed in + 1 tbsp olive oil, plus 3 whole eggs + peppers & onions - cooked with 1 tbsp olive oil

700 calories - 45g protein


Meal #2 go with your fish - (8oz raw) tilapia - with veggies (2 cups broccoli) - cooked with 2 tablespoons of coconut oil

550 calories - 45g protein


Meal #3 (7oz raw) Chicken breast + (7oz raw) sweat potato - cooked with 1 tbsp coconut oil

550 calories - 45g protein


Meal #4 (7oz raw) Chicken breast + 2 cups broccoli + bowl of berries (1cup) and almonds or peanuts (1/4 cup)

550 calories - 55g protein


Post-workout - 30g whey + 1 banana (ASAP) - 1hr later 20g whey + 1/2 cup almonds or peanuts

750 calories - 70g protein


Meal #5 - 30g casein + 1/2 cup peanuts or almonds

550 - 50g protein


I counted the cals and protein off the top of my head, so double check my math. Think that's 3,650cals and 300g protein. 

On days you don't train cut the cooking oils in half and swap the sweet potato for 2cups broccoli


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 6, 2015)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> In my opinion, it sounds like maybe you don't know how to workout properly to build muscle. You might just be maintaining and the excess food is turning to fat. I did notice your doing bis with chest. And back and tris. Generally chest and tri work because you activate your triceps and back you activate your bis. Post up what a typical workout consists of




I agree - map out your workout - there maybe a glaring point of improvement - Personally I'm a big proponent of heavy compound barbell lifts and bodyweight exercises - high intensity always


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 6, 2015)

Bpak confused fat oxidation with fat loss.

Carbs in the morning causes an insulin spike, which will inhibit fat oxidation. 
Some people do consume fats primarily in the morning to ensure that the fat oxidation continues for a longer period (since fat intake itself enhances fat oxidation). 

However, fat oxidation and fat loss are NOT the same thing - it still boils down to calories in/out so you can consume your carbs whenever you feel like it. 
I personally like to place my carbs pre/post workout and none during the day but that's just me 

I'm also assuming your natty, in which its pretty obvious that large caloric surpluses don't work for you (you said you gain fat everytime you try to bulk).
Go for a small caloric surplus, 10% over maintenance, and aim to put on around 0.5lb per week.
Alongside making sure your progressing in the gym, and having some patience, you should see results in no time.


----------



## Paolos (Apr 6, 2015)

ddzc said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I got this from a bodybuilder a while ago and looking for critique and modifications to it.
> 
> ...



Well...I'm not gonna beat a dead horse too much but your diet advice is really bad.

a) No carbs in the am??? BS best time of day for carbs is after your 6-8 hour fast (sleep)
.
b) You are under feeding by a long shot, you need to up all macros and cut out the processed meats (sausages unless your making your own).

c) Food cost $200.00 a week for what you showed? Not unless your shopping in NYC or Beverly Hills. My wife and I spend $400.00
    a week and we could easily feed a family of 8. Everything is expensive but if want to gain quality muscle you have to invest in it.

d) You must be consistent with your eating...do it day in and day out for gains of any kind (mass, cutting fat, ect). Remember it takes
    weeks to see a change in your body after a change is made. YOU GOTTA GIVE IT TIME TO WORK


----------



## ddzc (Apr 15, 2015)

I just wanted to get this out there, this forum is the only one that actually has "discussions" on the topics on hand which seperates from 
all the other garbage ones out there, love it, thank you all.

My theory on the chest/bis and back/tris is probably what you would suspect...when I hit my chest, my tris are already worn out so figured 
I would hit another muscle grp (bis).  Essentially by doing this I'm kind of hitting bis and tris double the amount per week with rest time 
in between.  Lately though, I've been doing chest and tris, back and bis.  I usually switch this up every 6 weeks or so (switch them 
around).

A prime example of how my body reacts just happened.  I haven't taken a few days off the gym in months but was forced to last week due to 
working a 90 hr week including weekends (gym closes early on weekends).  I didn't eat as much as I normally would.  With in a week I 
instantly dropped size and 5 lbs.  As of Monday I've been back at it.

I listened and added the oatmeal back to my breakfast.  I also noticed my supermarket carrying protein bread, not sure what anyones outlook 
is on it but I swapped my flax bread with protein bread (which tasted a lot better btw).  The breakfast sausages are out of my diet (took 
it out a month back).  My breakfast again is a lean top sirloin steak, oats, brocolli.  This diet right now runs me 200-250 on average a 
week, food is super expensive out east.

Lupinator, love the diet layout.  I'm going to try to incorporate some of it just based on my schedule with work and all.  Let me try to 
revise mine up a bit.

As for my workout regimen...here it goes.  I don't want to make this a life story bc no one will read it, but I've been training steady for 
12+ years.  The first 2-3 I never got results so I started hiring professionals for diets, routines, personal training, etc.  I ripped 
something in my right shoulder doing a decline bench exactly 10 years to this date.  My shoulders been killing every since and no doctor 
was every able to figure out what's wrong with it, I've done 6-7 yrs of physio, it's still the same til this date.  It temporarily healed a 
couple times from cortizone but that was about it.  I usually work through the pain, I've done big compound exercices for many many years 
while training chest but most of the time it would destroy it even more so I would have to take a few mths off and just do machines.  These 
days now, I do mostly machine work for chest, and some db chest.  Since 3-4 yrs ago, I suppose my left shoulder compensated a lot of the 
load and it's starting to kill and go now too, just like the right.

Another issue I've had since 7-8 yrs back is my tibia from all the training, squats, deads, etc.  My tibia sometimes kills and hinders me 
to do anything other than curls and leg extensions.  Lately for eg, I was training legs, doing squats, deads, etc for several months but 
the past month I can't touch any of those until the tibia heals again bc it's killing me bad right now.  The tibia injury comes and goes 
when it wants, it's an odd one.

I can tell you this much based on my history.  Even when I was following the routines and all of the compounds, hitting heavy weight, I 
still never witnessed any results, ever, in the past decade.  Tying anabolics has crossed my mind many many times over the years.  Some 
even say it will help with the injuries, that I can't say bc I don't know much about the topic.  The only thing I tried was HGH and this was when my shoulders were ok along with legs, back then I was doing 110db chest press, over 300 lb squats, hitting heavy sets, 4-5 mths on HGH and it did absolutely nothing, no impact to me or results at all.

I train back, bis, tris with heavy compounds, sometimes shoulders too.  Chest I'm limited, legs I have limitations "sometimes".

I'm sure I'll get torn up from here on.  Here's my "current" routine.  I try to hit the gym 6 days a week, maybe a day off in between.  If 
I do make it 7 days, the 7th day may be an ab or cardio day.

Most are 3-4 sets, 8-12 reps.  Lately, I've changed my thought on training without numbers, I feel you sometimes fall short of maximizing 
each and every rep by counting.  I'm not sure if anyone else follows such a theory.  I feel a better workout when I can do a comfortable weight until I completely fail instead of stopping short on a given number. 

Day 1 - Chest/Tris

Machine - Chest Press
Smith Machine (Low) Incline Bench
Db chest press (high) Incline
Flies (machine)
Flies (cables)
Rope pushdowns
Overhead tricep ext
bb tricep pushdowns (dropset)

Day 2 - Legs

If the Tibia isn't bothering me I add squats, deads, lunges, press.
My legs are usually beat with the leg ext dropsets when done properly, focus, squeeze the muscle.

Leg Press (optional - this sometimes bothers the tibia)
Leg Ext (dropset)
Seated Leg Curls 
Leg Ext (dropset)
Lying Leg Curls
Standing calf raises
seated calf raises (on leg press)

Day 3 - Back

Seated Pulldowns (machine)
Pull ups
Barbell rows
Db rows
tbar rows
cable rows

Day 4 - Shoulders/Abs

Shoudler press (machine)
Standing bb shoulder press
arnold db press
side lateral raises
shrugs (db or smith-bb)
abs - variation of 3-4 exercies


Thanks all


----------



## Rip (Apr 15, 2015)

I would add carbs in your first meal. Then and before and after a workout are the best times to ingest carbs.  Also, I would eliminate pork and sausage, but that's just me.


----------



## zROgravity (Apr 15, 2015)

The bodybuilder said no carbs in the morning? was he trying to get you into like a carb backloading diet? no carbs till after workout. never tried it but ive seen some videos of people having some good success with this.

As far as trying to lean out id say to workout 4-5 times a week instead of 5-6 times really closer to 4. it sounds like your diet cant keep up with you workouts resulting in your body being in a catabolic state.


----------



## ddzc (Apr 17, 2015)

I've got my oatmeal back in breakfast, sausage is gone.

I may add a one or two scoop protein shake on top of the rest right before bed.  Should that straighten the diet out?


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 17, 2015)

The chinese aren't the only ones who can behead a chicken.....


----------



## ddzc (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks....


----------

